# See Sanatorium - Former DDR - East Germany



## lilli (Feb 12, 2012)

Built by the Berlin Red Cross in 1902 as an alternative to sanatoriums in Switzerland for children suffering from tuberculosis, it soon evolved into a leading health and relaxation destination.

By the mid 1930s, the sanatorium’s reputation began to change for the worse. With the 1936 Olympics in mind, top Nazi doctor Prof. Dr. Karl Gebhardt built up a new clinic for sport medicine at the sanatorium, complete with swimming pool, sports hall, arena and massage benches.

During his position as top doctor at the sanatorium, Gebhardt’s deputies conducted experiments using sulfanomid, a possible remedy to war injuries. The chosen guinea-pigs were mostly women, prisoners at the nearby Konzentrationslager Ravensbrück.

Their legs cut open and deliberately infected with bacteria, wood shavings and glass splitters, the men and women suffered indescribable pain and excruciating deaths. Furthermore, Gebhardt carried out more experiments in plastic surgery, such as the extraction of a prisoner’s shoulder-bone and replacing it in a young soldier’s body.

It is still contended whether some of these operations actually took place at Hohenlychen, which by then had an extraordinarily well-equipped operation room and the latest in medicinal technology. Gebhardt, later sentenced to death in Nuremberg, was said to have never performed experiments himself, transferring the responsibility to the doctors at Ravensbrück. 























































​


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 12, 2012)

As usual Lilli,these are quality shots,but if that history is true,then it has a hideous past.


----------



## King Al (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful building that Lilli, fascinating history...


----------



## Pincheck (Feb 12, 2012)

very nice lilli


----------



## KingRat (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice write up and some blinding images babes


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 12, 2012)

Whoa, thats beautiful! 
Cant keep up with you two, almost missed this! 
Interested to know how you felt as you saw the building as you approached it? Thats always my my fave bit of the explore!


----------



## Curious Dragon (Feb 12, 2012)

The building in pics 1 & 2 look absolutely beautiful... great visit.
The history is quite gruesome and is a stark reminder as to why the world went to war. Those experiments really are disturbing.


----------



## Em_Ux (Feb 13, 2012)

Beautiful!

Awful what might of happened there though.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 13, 2012)

that's some really pretty architecture there Lilli. Isn't there a number of buildings all within areally small locality of 10 to 20 miles, all doing the same thing? I seem to remember a site that this doctor had in the Hartz mountains?


----------

